# What Oil? Ford 6.8 V10



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all!
As per the title really, what oil do the guys and gals on here run in their Ford 6.8 V10. I don't have a manual (yet) for this engine...

Actually..... anyone know where there is a manual !?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi fesuvious, I use castrol Magnetec in my GM but any good quality engine oil is ok.

I think Linda at Stateside may be able to source a manual.

Olley


----------

